# Flounder Gigs



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to ruggedmetal.com to finally get me gig and the site is closed. Anyone know if choppedliver is still producing them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

shoot him a message on GCFC.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Choppedliver close ruggedmetal for now. You would have to message him on gcfc to see If he'll make you one.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

went gcfc and sent him a message, thanks fellas.


----------

